# NAS portside and seawall



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out for a couple of hours with the family on base. We got some nice 14" grey snapper right off the bat. They ate live shrimp. It turned off soon after and we headed to the seawall. I drug for flounder with a new jig and got one missed 2, one of which I cried about. 
My wife and I saw a nice king jump x 2 and blow the mullet into pieces. 'twas a nice ~25 lbs class king.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are some nice mangroves. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice job! :thumbsup: Second photo is outside the allowed fishing area though :shifty:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

But damn that is a helluva spot been there done that pre 911


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually guys, I really don't like breaking rules. Checked with base been fishing this spot along with others for a long time, only the ramp is off limits, the grass and onward is okay as long as you don't mess with the training area. No fishing port ops and to said area. Tight lines


----------

